# Abetta Chisholm Trail Saddle



## ManicMini (May 4, 2015)

I've been looking at different round skirted synthetic saddles for my very short backed, mutton withered TWH. I came across the Abetta Chisholm Trail Saddle and according to the specifications and descriptions, it seems like it might be comfortable for the both of us. Does anyone have this model of saddle or have any past experiences riding in this saddle?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't know why there are never any front view pics of saddles. Always sideways and 3/4 view. My broad backed low withered twh fits a Big Horn synthetic with semi bars. I've never tried a saddle with that type of seat. Most saddle seats feel pretty hard after the first hour.


----------



## ManicMini (May 4, 2015)

A Big Horn synthetic with semi bars is what i've been riding in and the last few rides i've noticed some pretty big dry spots. I tried a different saddle pad and he was left with a sore back. So now I'm on a search for a nice synthetic saddle to replace the ill-fitting one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

